# My First Sig Request



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

The Request:


BJ PENN SIG


Pics: I dont have any pics in mind, I would prefer if you surprise me 


Title: BJ Penn


Sub-Text: bail3yz


More Sub-Text:


Colors: greyish


Size: doesnt matter


Avatar?: nah


Other info: I am a big fan of the simple sigs.. with one picture
I really like the sig mjb23 has been sporting









that was made by plazz for mjb's sig request
and I also really liked the one muffinman made for mjb's sig request (but i cant find it now)


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I will definitely get something in for you...I owe you anyway for the computer help, and apparently I don't know how to send credits :dunno:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

D.P. said:


> I will definitely get something in for you...I owe you anyway for the computer help, and apparently I don't know how to send credits :dunno:


haha, I laughed when you sent me 5 credits 

Oh and congrats on your membership.. you should be sporting your own sig now


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

bail3yz said:


> haha, I laughed when you sent me 5 credits
> 
> Oh and congrats on your membership.. you should be sporting your own sig now


Aww dude, wtf?? I sent you 5!?

I'm guessing u don't include commas when inputting the amount...I'm gonna try again, lol..hopefully u get it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Something is coming from me as well.


----------



## pliff (Oct 5, 2006)

Here is my attempt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Here is my go.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I love it Steph, great work!!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I love them all so far.. going to be hard for me to make my decision!

Good work people.


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

I got some free time so ill see what i can do homie


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

alright working on some new things

heres one i came up with got another one coming just for the fun of it


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

and here is the other one
went for a more simpler approach with this


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Just in case:


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

Alright.. ive decided to go with TheMuffinMans first one.. lol this isnt what i initially had in mind, but its sick!..

I think im going to rotate with some of the others..

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## bail3yz (Apr 22, 2007)

I bought you a membership for your work MuffinMan.. now you can use your own sig


----------



## ThaMuffinMan (Oct 26, 2008)

HOLY SHIT I LOVE YOU!

didnt even notice i was lifetime member till i just read that

*humps your leg*


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice job Muffiman, Congrats...keep bringin out those sick graphics :thumbsup:


----------

